# Tips on combining Taekwondo Karate and kenpo



## Mr.NayNay (Jul 20, 2019)

Howdy y'all sorry for being absent for a while I have been busy moving but I wanted to ask is the their away of combining two different styles and making it  as your own style?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 20, 2019)

There is no recipe or formula.  If you feel that you understand the different systems well, and you see a way to integrate them that makes sense to you, then have at it.

In my opinion, most people do not do this very well.


----------



## jobo (Jul 20, 2019)

Mr.NayNay said:


> Howdy y'all sorry for being absent for a while I have been busy moving but I wanted to ask is the their away of combining two different styles and making it  as your own style?


yes of course there is, just convbine them, if that will result in something that is at least as good as either on their own is somewhat debatable


----------



## Bruce7 (Jul 20, 2019)

IMO unless you are Bruce Lee I would say no.
If your objective is to become a better Martial Artist,  then training in two different arts like Karate and Judo would improve your skills, but you would not be developing a new style.
Developing a new style is for people who dedicate their lives to there art.


----------



## Mr.NayNay (Jul 20, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> IMO unless you are Bruce Lee I would say no.
> If your objective is to become a better Martial Artist,  then training in two different arts like Karate and Judo would improve your skills, but you would not be developing a new style.
> Developing a new style is for people who dedicate their lives to there art.


Okay I well thank you so much for that tip!


----------



## drop bear (Jul 20, 2019)

We are looking at two very similar concepts. I don't see the problem.

But basically you spar. You see what works. And develop that. Otherwise you develop pathways and flow charts pretty much. 

A guy I trained with a bit back who uses that sideways clever kick heavy style well.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 20, 2019)

So a random BJJ example. But one technique positions you to another and so on. 

And so you can use Kempo or TKD you just need to know how you are going to walk from one point to another.

(The flow chart can be used informally it can just be a collection in your head)


----------



## Buka (Jul 21, 2019)

How you actually combine styles, or if you combine them at all, is up to you. We just call it "punch kick" to have a name that represents the Striking Arts in general.

I've trained TKD and Kenpo on a part part time basis for forty years, Karate a decade longer, have Dan rankings in all of them, which at least gives me a say.

My say is this - it's all just punch and kick. Go forth and Kumite your fricken' brains out and sharpen them weapons up. 
Go on, now.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 22, 2019)

John LaTourrette (9th under Tracy's and 5th under Parker) had a korean karate background and added alot of their kicking methods and execution to his kenpo.  It can be done, but as others have said it depends on what and how you are wanting to do it and what the base styles overall strategies are.


----------



## pdg (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruce7 said:


> IMO unless you are Bruce Lee I would say no.
> If your objective is to become a better Martial Artist,  then training in two different arts like Karate and Judo would improve your skills, but you would not be developing a new style.
> Developing a new style is for people who dedicate their lives to there art.



So what you're basically saying here is that JKD is the only martial art that is any good?

Every single martial art was made up at some point, and I'd even go as far as to say that every one we know of has roots or influences from other arts.

Anyone can make a 'new' MA by blending others or by making up new techniques and/or methods - whether it's any good is a different matter.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 15, 2019)

Ive trained Kenpo for a long time and I was always known for my high kicks and spinning kicks. But I never trained taekwondo in my life (I want to just never found time) in Muay Thai competition I used a lot of head kicks and spin kicks in the ring and was successful. So you can put in high kicks into kenpo.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 17, 2019)

My advise to anyone who wants to combine styles is to do each style for a minimum of 10 years and apply it.  It's not complicated.  It will happen naturally.  Now to create a new style that you want to teach to others,, well now that's an entirely different question.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 18, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> My advise to anyone who wants to combine styles is to do each style for a minimum of 10 years and apply it.  It's not complicated.  It will happen naturally.  Now to create a new style that you want to teach to others,, well now that's an entirely different question.



Ten years?

Crikey. I know people who have won title fights in two.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 18, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> My advise to anyone who wants to combine styles is to do each style for a minimum of 10 years and apply it.  It's not complicated.  It will happen naturally.  Now to create a new style that you want to teach to others,, well now that's an entirely different question.


Jigaro Kano created Judo at age 22 after about 5 years of training (total) in multiple arts.


----------



## jobo (Aug 18, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> My advise to anyone who wants to combine styles is to do each style for a minimum of 10 years and apply it.  It's not complicated.  It will happen naturally.  Now to create a new style that you want to teach to others,, well now that's an entirely different question.


that seems a ridiculously  long time ! 20 years ? I supose it depends where your starting from, but someone young, athletic with good motor skills should be able to be a lot more than proficient in a couple of years, people have gone from street kid to the olympics in that sort of time


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 18, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Ten years?
> 
> Crikey. I know people who have won title fights in two.


The question wasn't how long does it take to be a good fighter.


Tony Dismukes said:


> Jigaro Kano created Judo at age 22 after about 5 years of training (total) in multiple arts.



It is generally accepted that it takes about ten years for a skill to be fully developed. This apply to any skill be it karate, piano, carpentry...
We have had this discussion on this sight before it's not a new concept.  So my point was if you study two or more arts , after about 10 years they will naturally be integrated into a skill set that are combined into a single unit. There would be no need to do anything special to combine them it will occur naturally.
Keep in mind the OP asked about karate, kenpo and TKD.  They are similar skill sets with different approaches.
So @drop bear ,s. Example of a MMA fighter is not an equivalent from my perspective because 1. Fighters most often now are not learning a full style. They are learning individual skills. 2. Muay Thai and BJJ are different skill sets.  So dissimilar skill sets can always be used in unison. Your not actually combining different philosophies and frame works into a cohesive skill..
Also I am not saying it has to take 10 years. I am only saying by 10 years it will happen without a person's conscious awareness. No extra effort would be needed.


----------



## jobo (Aug 18, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> The question wasn't how long does it take to be a good fighter.
> 
> 
> It is generally accepted that it takes about ten years for a skill to be fully developed. This apply to any skill be it karate, piano, carpentry...
> ...


it's not generally accepted at all, I've never even seen that proposed, I've seen 10,000 hours proposed but that's for concert pianists etc where the fine motors skills are extreme, but that's a bit arguable if its anywhere near necessary if your talented


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 18, 2019)

jobo said:


> it's not generally accepted at all, I've never even seen that proposed, I've seen 10,000 hours proposed but that's for concert pianists etc where the fine motors skills are extreme, but that's a bit arguable if its anywhere near necessary if your talented


it is accepted ,,,but to each their own.


----------



## jobo (Aug 18, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> it is accepted ,,,but to each their own.


its accepted by you, clearly, that's far from it being accepted by people who know the first thing about carpentry,  which one of your examples


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2019)

You can combine those three arts, fairly easy, if you were to reverse engineer them, a majority of their techniques have the same source.

Concern your self with distances, as you fight, the distance collapses. Think about that as you are creating your art.

In distance training it would go longest distance to shortest.

1)Hand held weapons
2)Kicking
3)punch
4)knees
5)elbows
6)takedowns/standing grappling
7)ground game.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> My advise to anyone who wants to combine styles is to do each style for a minimum of 10 years and apply it.  It's not complicated.  It will happen naturally.  Now to create a new style that you want to teach to others,, well now that's an entirely different question.


It might be helpful to have a strong base in one (so, training as a hobbyist, 10 years is reasonable), but it doesn't take that level of exposure to be able to make use of what's in other arts you train in.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> It is generally accepted that it takes about ten years for a skill to be fully developed.


We'd have to define "fully developed" for that to be an arguable statement. People with a couple of years in a new job (even mechanical/physical jobs) are typically pretty proficient. Someone who's been doing woodworking for 5 years (consistently) is probably going to be highly proficient. I've seen folks develop skill in an art in far less than 10 years.........depending how they train.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

jobo said:


> it's not generally accepted at all, I've never even seen that proposed, I've seen 10,000 hours proposed but that's for concert pianists etc where the fine motors skills are extreme, but that's a bit arguable if its anywhere near necessary if your talented


If I recall correctly, it also was applied to athletic skills, but - like the concert pianist - referred to what it takes to be near the top of a competitive field. So, yeah, agreed (with nitpicking).


----------

